# Is Tilapia A Good Fish?



## thecactuswill (Aug 28, 2006)

Let me start by saying I don't care for fish all that much, except for salmon, and things like tuna.  Anything too fishy I am not into.  But I bought a 10lb box of frozen for tilapia not really knowing what it was, mostly because it was cheap.  So I rolled them in wheat flour with cajun/creole type spice blends, and fried them up.  Not bad at all!  Anyone have comments on this species of fish?


----------



## ironchef (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/the-search-button-24801.htmlhttp://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/the-search-button-24801.html


----------



## DaCook (Aug 28, 2006)

I've enjoyed it. Just panfried it also.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2006)

I actually don't care for Tilapia all that much.  I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it, just my opinion.

It's a mild flavored fish and can be done a lot of different ways to suit your likes and dislikes.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't get enough of it. It is a very good fish for frying. I like mine with a splash of hot sauce.


----------



## mugsy27 (Aug 28, 2006)

i like tailpea..but lately i have fallen in LOVE with mahi mahi....if u want you firsh not fishy...thats the way to go IMO.

holds up great on the grill as well.  try making grilled mahi mahi fish tacos...they are fantastic!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2006)

Mahi>Talapia...x-100000, imo.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 28, 2006)

well it is a flat white fish with a flaky texture.  It needs a sauce or coating and condiments.  Good for pan frying or sauteeing.  Falls appart in chowders.  Taste is mild.  Farm raised.

My faves: sword, salmon, cod, walleye, bass (of various types), cat, blue, trout, ... talapia simply doesn't have the individuality of these other fish.  But for a fry up or quick flat surface grill, it's very nice fish.  And the price is right.  I  like to smoke it (mesquithe) in my weber, and use it cold in salads.  Really surprises people that way.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 28, 2006)

Tilapia is a neutral white fish.  You can pretty much fix it to taste however you want...kinda like boneless, skinless chicken breast!  I wouldn't say I DISlike it -- I really love fish of any kind -- but it's not one of my favorites.  Salmon, Tuna, Cod, Walleye, Trout, Lake Superior Whitefish, Sole, Skate.... all way ahead of tilapia.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 28, 2006)

When we use to run out of fish at the restaurant we often sub. with Tilapia a lot of people do really like it..

Its nice breadcrumbed fried in butter.. but like june said its really like a plain chicken breast!


----------



## Constance (Aug 28, 2006)

Tilapia is a nice mild fish, readily available and reasonably priced. I think the important thing with Tilapia is the seasoning...you need to add flavor to it without over-powering it. 
I like it pan-fried, though I'd rather have bass. I have also had success pan-searing it. The filets are usually too thin to stay moist, so I stack two together, and treat them as one. Last time we seasoned them with salt, pepper, lemon juice, and a light dusting of Tony Chacheries.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 28, 2006)

_I love tilapia and buy it all the time.  My all time faves are trout, salmon, tilapia, walleye, lake perch and Lake Superior Whitefish.  I live in Nevada and when I come to Michigan I fill up on these fish.  And by the way,  fish is NEVER supposed to smell of anything but sea water. If it smells like "fish" throw it out, - it's spoiled.  Fresh fish has no smell at all._


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 28, 2006)

I like tilapia. Beeing very blend it will take any quality you will impose on it. Well, I'm just trying to say that you can do a lot with it, by changing or adding flavor.


----------



## Foodfiend (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of tilapia.  To me it's way too bland and it's almost like eating sawdust (of course it could be the way it was prepared, but then again...).  I much prefer salmon, mahi-mahi, grouper, and when I can find it red snapper.


----------



## licia (Aug 28, 2006)

I love tillapia - in fact, we all do.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 28, 2006)

I also give a thumbs down to Tilapia, but part of that may be my Long Island Sound upbringing.  I grew up catching, cooking, & enjoying all sorts of sal****er fish & shellfish, so when I first began trying freshwater species, I was sorely disappointed. I just find them all extremely bland when compared to sal****er species. 

We have seafood about twice a week, & while I do occasionally buy catfish & trout, they're exceptions rather than rule. 

Oh, & as mentioned by a previous poster, high-quality fresh or thawed frozen fish of any type should not smell "fishy".  While I'll excuse a slight scent from the oilier types like Bluefish or Mackerel - other sal****er types should just have a fresh briny scent to them.  Sort of like the beach (minus the smell of suntan lotion ).  Freshwater varieties should be fairly neutrally scented.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 28, 2006)

> a light dusting of Tony Chacheries


That never hurt _anything!_


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 28, 2006)

Tilapia is one of those things that will pretty much taste just like what you cook it with.  It doesn't have much of a fishy flavor all it's own.

However, I really enjoy it!  It's cheap and easy to cook pretty much anyway you want (although I would not suggest grilling it straight on the grill...)

My favorite is a Rachael Ray recipe called Spanish Fish in a Sack (see foodnetwork.com).  She says to use Red Snapper or Cod, both of which can be expensive depending on where you live.  I always use tilapia (I'm a pooooooor law student), since it's so affordable, and the recipe always turns out AMAZING (I bake the fish a bit less, since it's thinner filets).


----------



## Caplan (Aug 29, 2006)

Tilapia always seems a little bland flavoured to me so i rarely bother with it nowadays. Farmed trout in the UK is just the same. 
But as everyone has said Tilapia is so plain it does take on flavours well. That may actually be it's strong point and a well filleted piece (to avoid the 'bones issue' that also deters people!) may be a way of getting people who don't normally like fish to eat it.


----------



## MarionW (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tilapia*

It's all in preparation. It can be manipulated to suit your guest. A great "nuetural" fish that can be prepared to suit most anyone. Salads, spreds, main course,.... you decide.

Marion


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 30, 2006)

MarionW said:
			
		

> It's all in preparation. It can be manipulated to suit your guest. A great "nuetural" fish that can be prepared to suit most anyone. Salads, spreds, main course,.... you decide.
> 
> Marion


 
exactly


----------



## thecactuswill (Sep 8, 2006)

I bought a frozen box of it at walmart (lol) pre-packaged in an herb marinade recently, was probably the best I'd had of this fish, with a really good flavor.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 9, 2006)

Foodfiend said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of tilapia. To me it's way too bland and it's almost like eating sawdust (of course it could be the way it was prepared, but then again...). I much prefer salmon, mahi-mahi, grouper, and when I can find it red snapper.


 
Use your red snapper recipes with tilapia. Very good. Tilapia is a firmer fish than snapper but not quite the steak fish that you (and I) like. I fixed some the other night by dipping in egg wash and then seasoned instant potato flakes. Sauteed. 
I don't know how this fish could be made to taste like sawdust and would have to conclude it was however they fixed it.
Tilapia would also be a great fish to use in fish chowders or stews--or bouilliabaise.


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 2, 2006)

I love tilapia.  It's a nice mild fish.  And I don't agree about using it in chowder or stews since it's flaky and falls apart easily.

Fraidy


----------



## southerncooker (Oct 2, 2006)

I love Tilipia but then again I love almost any fish or seafood for that matter. I've made it pan fried, grilled and broiled and also done the whole ones in the oven Mexican style with some onions, tomatoes and lime.


----------



## southerncooker (Oct 2, 2006)

Forgot to mention I've also made it blackened. Used a Tanya Holland recipe from her New Soul Cooking CB. It was delicious.


----------



## Dove (Oct 2, 2006)

My sisters family grills it and use it for fish tacos.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 3, 2006)

PeppA, my other half, loves it when I blacken Tilapia.  Personally, I like it as well, but as I've mentioned in many threads, I love anything that's blackened.

I've also had tilapia that was beer-battered and deep-fried.  VERY good!  A little malt vinegar goes great with that, and some fresh chips (french fries).

Tilapia, if not seasoned correctly, and over-cooked, can yes result in a piece of fish that reminds one of sawdust.  The key is knowning when the fish is done, and to allow for carry-over cooking.  A sauce or condiment will also help if the fish is slightly overcooked.

I would use Tilapia in a fish stew or chowder, but please remember, that it IS a flaky fish, and if over-cooked, will fall apart in the stew/chowder.  Treat it like you would shrimp.  Cut the tilapia into small cubes, about 1/2", make the stew/chowder, and add the fish at the very last, cover the pot, remove from the heat, and let the fish poach in the stew/chowder.  Stir before serving CAREFULLY, to keep it from breaking up.

Tilapia is easily farmed, and they spawn every 18 days.  I even remember, 20 years ago, watching a fishing show where the hosts were down at a Texas lake, that had been stocked with a hybrid of local and Florida largemouth bass, and then stocked with tilapia as a baitfish for the bass.  A 3-y.o. bass would weigh in at 5 lbs!


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 3, 2006)

Tilapia and Orange Roughe are my two favorites.  I fix them many different ways, my mom use to roll them in cheese crackers and cook in the oven when I was a kid.


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 13, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Tilapia, if not seasoned correctly, and over-cooked, can yes result in a piece of fish that reminds one of sawdust.  The key is knowning when the fish is done, and to allow for carry-over cooking.



I like to lightly coat tilapia with Zatarrain's fish fry and quickly pan-fry.  You're absolutely right; it doesn't take long.  Don't over cook, but that's true of most fish.

Fraidy


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2006)

tilapia takes marinades well.

i've grilled teriyaki marinated tilapia, on skewers with pineapple and sweet onions that was very good.


----------



## Lizannd (Oct 13, 2006)

*Tilapia is a very versatile fish.  I use a beer batter and*

deep fry, or pan fry with a little flour, salt and pepper, baked or broiled with a little old bay or cajun seasoning.  Stuff it like flounder.  Very mild flaky white fish.  Used to be inexpensive but not any more.  I guess it's too popular.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 13, 2006)

One of our favorite ways to prepare tilapia is to egg wash it, dip it in panko crumbs, little salt and pepper and then pan fry until it's golden and flaky.  We serve it with slices of lemon and tartar sauce.  Quite delicioius.


----------



## Chaunte (Nov 2, 2006)

Its not bad. Not my fav but I'd buy it again.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 15, 2006)

I love tilapia, I was brought up on it as my mum was born and bred by a famous fresh water lake called Lake Victoria(Kenya)My mum used to make a fish stew or just  panfry it whole. For the stew she put some oil in a pan and added lots of chopped tomatoes and dhania(Fresh coriander), then put the fish in then add some milk and cook briefly until ready. For making stews with tilapia, it works best when it's on the bone and not fillet. The bones hold it all together.I still use my mum's recipe and my family enjoy it.


----------



## advoca (Feb 23, 2007)

My favourite way of dealing with tilapia is to put in a dish with three tablespoons of Dry Martini, and bake it covered at 350 F for 30 minutes. Meanwhile I am boiling potatoes and cauliflour (or maybe carrots) on the top of the stove, and everything is ready at the same time. 
I use bottled 1000 Island sauce to accompany, or bottled Tartare Sauce, if I am too lazy to cook a sauce.
If I make a sauce I make a white sauce and use the juices from the dish to flavour.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Feb 23, 2007)

As others have said, Tilapia is a mild-flavored fish that takes well to more heavily-seasoned presentations.

I am personally a big fan, it allows me to try a lot of different things without worrying about overpowering the flavor of the fish, as it doesn't have a whole lot to begin with.

It is very good fried, or broiled in a good dry rub.  I don't imagine it'd stay together very well on a grill, however.

P.S.  Jikoni seems to know her shxt, lol.  Do you have a complete recipe for that stew?  That sounds very good.


----------



## stargazer021 (Feb 23, 2007)

Talapia is not my favorite fish but I do like it.  It's mild enough that even some of my family who are not big fish eaters, will eat talapia. The taste of this fish depends of what you cook it with.  I make fish tacos and use talapia-it works great.


----------



## elcameron (Feb 23, 2007)

Talapia, AKA Izumi Dai is a very nice fish for sashimi. It is mild yet has a richness that is not unlike a mild tuna. It is great sliced thinly with a citrus marinade, as Ceviche, or just sliced with steamed rice, soy, wasabi, and ginger.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 24, 2007)

St. Peter's Fish (Matthew 17:24-27).  Need I say more?


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Feb 24, 2007)

elcameron said:
			
		

> Talapia, AKA Izumi Dai is a very nice fish for sashimi. It is mild yet has a richness that is not unlike a mild tuna. It is great sliced thinly with a citrus marinade, as Ceviche, or just sliced with steamed rice, soy, wasabi, and ginger.



I'll have to try the Ceviche.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Feb 24, 2007)

I've made a few batches of baked Tilapia recently. On it's own it's rather average fish served with a few good sides.  

I have made it baked with a spice rub I bought at Kroger though wich I found makes it a very tastey seafood.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 24, 2007)

Interesting about the sushi. Wouldn't have thought of it--and not sure I would trust my sources for its freshness--as in squeaky fresh for sushi. Tilapia gets HIGH marks for being a farmed fish with good methods.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 25, 2007)

Candocook - Here's a link to a company that sells sushi-quality Tilapia (along with many other interesting sushi-quality items).  I haven't ordered from them yet, but plan to in the near future.

http://www.catalinaop.com/Tilapia_Izumadai_s/59.htm


----------



## eatsOats (Feb 25, 2007)

Might as well share my experiences: I've bought the fillets frozen and individually packed, which is very easy, but I was not impressed with the taste or the flakiness of the fish.  Just yesterday my wife decided she wanted to make some fish tacos so I bought 3 whole fish (gutted) and filleted them up.  I was sadly disappointed by the amount of meat that was yielded.


----------



## Essiebunny (Feb 25, 2007)

We like it a lot. Sometimes, I season it, add thinly sliced peppers and grape tomatoes and cook it in parchment on the grill or in the oven.


----------

